# Morning Protein



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Is it important to get protein in the morning?

The reason im asking is i have been getting up alot earlier than normal and have skipped my normal toast and poached eggs for breakfast and replaced it with cereal just for quickness.

So im not getting any protein in my body untill around lunch time at 1pm.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Of course it is

You been without it last few hours..

A shake goes straight in my case

Most important times to get protein its first thing in the morning and after training ...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

including your sleep time in that ,,,its a long old period not to be having any protein mate,cant see

any advantage in that other than saving money/costs.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies lads, i just wasnt sure how important it was to get it in the morning as at the end of the day i always hit my macros but wasnt sure if it mattered a great deal on the timing of them.

Ive got whey in the car just no shaker so this should be fun :whistling:


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

I have decided that on my 1000th post, I will not say anything, I will just type some stuff that doesn't have any significance to this post, because for now, I am a gold member and I spit and look down on all you silver members. Thanks to everyone involved, you've been great.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Though, what you intake in a whole day matters. If you can cover up your daily intake after 1, no issue in that.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Sionnach said:


> I have decided that on my 1000th post, I will not say anything, I will just type some stuff that doesn't have any significance to this post, because for now, I am a gold member and I spit and look down on all you silver members. Thanks to everyone involved, you've been great.


lol welcome to the brotherhood


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

It doesn't matter in the slightest provided you're getting adequate protein throughout the day/overall in your diet


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm the same as the op I struggle to get sufficient protein in the morn. I start getting my sources of protein in every 2 or 3 hours from about 1 pm up until about 10pm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sionnach said:


> I have decided that on my 1000th post, I will not say anything, I will just type some stuff that doesn't have any significance to this post, because for now, I am a gold member and I spit and look down on all you silver members. Thanks to everyone involved, you've been great.


Gold Members.............Lol all peasants to me. Bow down before Platinum Greateness


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just have the whey on your cereal. I have whey in my porridge every morning.

Whether it truly makes any difference if you get the same total protein per day is debatable though. I would argue that the evidence suggests you would be better off including whey in your breakfast, but plenty would argue otherwise, and it's not clear cut either was as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I think i will just take a shake with me and have it on the way to work. I prefer to get all my protein from foods only really take shakes straight after a workout


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

p.cullen said:


> I think i will just take a shake with me and have it on the way to work. I prefer to get all my protein from foods only really take shakes straight after a workout


You will be getting some protein from the cereal, and more from the milk you presumably have. You could add some nuts to boost the protein without using whey if you want to use whole foods?

(Not that there is anything at all wrong with whey as far as I'm concerned.)


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Is it important to get protein in the morning?
> 
> The reason im asking is i have been getting up alot earlier than normal and have skipped my normal toast and poached eggs for breakfast and replaced it with cereal just for quickness.
> 
> So im not getting any protein in my body untill around lunch time at 1pm.


I rarely have protein in the morning and if i do it will just be a scoop of whey mixed in my oats but if i don't have oats i wont have any. its to heavy on my stomach first thing and makes me feel sluggish. i still make progress and haven't noticed any difference in the slightest just hit your numbers and be consistent


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

TheProteinWorks said:


> Take a look at our new range bud, for awesome value whey or casein proteins - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/257983-now-uks-best-value-whey-creatine-bcaa-omega/


Already stocked up on BodybuildingWarehouse Pure 80 Whey, i love the flavours and i find it to be the cheapest. I just had a check online and for your similar Whey 80 concentrate you are more expensive than them. Sorry bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My morning protein comes from the milk in my tea that I dunk my biscuits in lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TheProteinWorks said:


> Take a look at our new range bud, for awesome value whey or casein proteins - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/257983-now-uks-best-value-whey-creatine-bcaa-omega/


That was about as smooth as a brick.....up the ass..........dry


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

People following intermittent fasting don't eat protein upon waking. As long as they get the desired amount of protein, it's all good.

You're doing well judging your journal. If it ain't broke why fix it.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> People following intermittent fasting don't eat protein upon waking. As long as they get the desired amount of protein, it's all good.
> 
> You're doing well judging your journal. If it ain't broke why fix it.


Cheers bud, the reason i was asking is i have switched my breakfast up. I used to have 4 poached eggs on 2 slices of seeded toast which gives me 34g of protein.

But for the last week i have been getting up earlier for work and cant b arsed making that so have been eating cereal which doesnt really give me any protein.

So was just wondering if i could make up my protein later on in the day or if it was best to have a shake in the morning aswel


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually have cereal and a shake (only shake of the day) first thing, or toast and a shake, speed is my main priority in the mornings, yeah I'd prefer poached eggs but I'm usually still half asleep and just want to watch Susanna Reid and chug on a shake.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> Is it important to get protein in the morning?
> 
> The reason im asking is i have been getting up alot earlier than normal and have skipped my normal toast and poached eggs for breakfast and replaced it with cereal just for quickness.
> 
> So im not getting any protein in my body untill around lunch time at 1pm.


milk and abt of pprotein in your cereal

Its not optimal but imo not a huge deal


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I usually have cereal and a shake (only shake of the day) first thing, or toast and a shake, speed is my main priority in the mornings, yeah I'd prefer poached eggs but I'm usually still half asleep and just want to watch Susanna Reid and chug on a shake.


You sure its just a shake your tugging on watching her :whistling:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sionnach said:


> I have decided that on my 1000th post, I will not say anything, I will just type some stuff that doesn't have any significance to this post, because for now, I am a gold member and I spit and look down on all you silver members. Thanks to everyone involved, you've been great.


Ironically epic


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Doesn't matter


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> milk and abt of pprotein in your cereal
> 
> Its not optimal but imo not a huge deal


I prefer to wash my breakfast down with some whey afterwards but yeah, same here, bowl of kids cereal swimming in milk, then about half a pint of milk gets left over after the cereal is gone and I pour it into a shaker and mix it with a scoop of whey. Makes for some interesting flavours by the time the cereal has flavoured the milk


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Already stocked up on BodybuildingWarehouse Pure 80 Whey, i love the flavours and i find it to be the cheapest. I just had a check online and for your similar Whey 80 concentrate you are more expensive than them. Sorry bud


TPW taste better though tbf and don't smell of hamster like BBW.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> TPW taste better though tbf and don't smell of hamster like BBW.


Smells like hamster? lol cant say that i have experienced this :lol:


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

depends how serious you are about this. its not a great idea having a bowl of cocopops for breakfast & no real food until lunch time... certainly not optimal for anything. but im sure people do it & still reach their un-ambitious goals..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I prefer to wash my breakfast down with some whey afterwards but yeah, same here, bowl of kids cereal swimming in milk, then about half a pint of milk gets left over after the cereal is gone and I pour it into a shaker and mix it with a scoop of whey. Makes for some interesting flavours by the time the cereal has flavoured the milk


put the way in with the cereal

Millionaire shortbread flavoured rice krispies or some s**t!

I give it aweek before musclefood is selling it


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jandir said:


> depends how serious you are about this. its not a great idea having a bowl of cocopops for breakfast & no real food until lunch time... certainly not optimal for anything. but im sure people do it & still reach their un-ambitious goals..


Why, if target protein requirements are met for the day?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jandir said:


> depends how serious you are about this. its not a great idea having a bowl of cocopops for breakfast & no real food until lunch time... certainly not optimal for anything. but im sure people do it & still reach their un-ambitious goals..


I am 100% serious and normally eat a milk chocolate chip cookie or two for breakfast and nothing until 1pm. No adverse effects/results from doing so either. Mad?


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Why, if target protein requirements are met for the day?


is hitting protein requirement is the only thing you keep tabs on?


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I am 100% serious and normally eat a milk chocolate chip cookie or two for breakfast and nothing until 1pm. No adverse effects/results from doing so either. Mad?


depends what you mean by adverse effects pmsl. what sort of shape are you in? adverse effects of eating s**t...is USUALLY looking s**t


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jandir said:


> depends what you mean by adverse effects pmsl. what sort of shape are you in? adverse effects of eating s**t...is USUALLY looking s**t


No it doesn't, If my daily macros/calories/micros are met, do you think it matters in the slightest.

what makes a cookie "s**t" by the way? In my books they are one of the best tasting foods available.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jandir said:


> is hitting protein requirement is the only thing you keep tabs on?


This post is talking about protein, not carbs or fats or anything so yes, for this topic protein is what we are talking about.

What darksim is saying is it doesnt matter what time i eat my protein aslong as i hit my requirements for the day then thats all that matters


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Drogon said:


> No it doesn't, If my daily macros/calories/micros are met, do you think it matters in the slightest.
> 
> what makes a cookie "s**t" by the way? In my books they are one of the best tasting foods available.


FLOL, show me someone who follows this train of thought that is in great shape? you perhaps? its a lazy way of thinking for the weak willed who cant be fvcked to put in the effort... which funny enough usually reflects their physique


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> This post is talking about protein, not carbs or fats or anything so yes, for this topic protein is what we are talking about.
> 
> What darksim is saying is it doesnt matter what time i eat my protein aslong as i hit my requirements for the day then thats all that matters


I realise that. I didn't insinuate not eating until lunch time mattered.. I was saying replacing poached eggs with cocopops(or whatever cereal) isn't a good idea. but if cereal was part of you're daily diet anyway then, no...it doesn't matter in the slightest lol


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

p.cullen said:


> Cheers bud, the reason i was asking is i have switched my breakfast up. I used to have 4 poached eggs on 2 slices of seeded toast which gives me 34g of protein.
> 
> But for the last week i have been getting up earlier for work and cant b arsed making that so have been eating cereal which doesnt really give me any protein.
> 
> So was just wondering if i could make up my protein later on in the day or if it was best to have a shake in the morning aswel


Have you tried cottage cheese, quark, arla, arla skyr yogurt. You could hard boil a dozen of eggs, they keep in fridge for few days and have 3-4 in the morning or as a snack throughout the day.

There's no best. Protein shakes absorb faster than solid meals. As I quoted earlier, you're doing well. I wouldn't loose sleep over if you get protein upon waking.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> Is it important to get protein in the morning?
> 
> The reason im asking is i have been getting up alot earlier than normal and have skipped my normal toast and poached eggs for breakfast and replaced it with cereal just for quickness.
> 
> So im not getting any protein in my body untill around lunch time at 1pm.


cereal and milk as protien in it maybe not a really high amount ? just slap some protein powder in the milk...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jandir said:


> FLOL, show me someone who follows this train of thought that is in great shape? you perhaps? its a lazy way of thinking for the weak willed who cant be fvcked to put in the effort... which funny enough usually reflects their physique


Lol, jay cutler used to smash haribo and coke after his workout. Is that s**t food? Did he look s**t?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Of course it is
> 
> You been without it last few hours..
> 
> ...


i wasn't aware people still believed in this.

No op. It isn't very important at all. I have a few slices of toast most often. Or some noodles with fried vegetables. Id me more concerned with adequate carbohydrates. A big old load of fruit is a great breakfast.

I'm not concerned about protein content or timing at any time though. I get maybe 80g perday, sometimes more, sometimes less, and im growing just fine.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> i wasn't aware people still believed in this.
> 
> No op. It isn't very important at all. I have a few slices of toast most often. Or some noodles with fried vegetables. Id me more concerned with adequate carbohydrates. A big old load of fruit is a great breakfast.
> 
> I'm not concerned about protein content or timing at any time though. I get maybe 80g perday, sometimes more, sometimes less, and im growing just fine.


do you only weigh 80lb then ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

toxyuk said:


> do you only weigh 80lb then ?


no I'm just hitting 13 stone again, was previously 15 stone wide.

You really don't need much protein to grow, nowhere near as much as the sponsored and paid for athletes, companies reps and magazines will tell you.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Drogon said:


> Lol, jay cutler used to smash haribo and coke after his workout. Is that s**t food? Did he look s**t?


IMHO he did.










Or this?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> no I'm just hitting 13 stone again, was previously 15 stone wide.
> 
> You really don't need much protein to grow, nowhere near as much as the sponsored and paid for athletes, companies reps and magazines will tell you.


they generally say 1g /kg but bb's can take 1g/lb ? so ive read ?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> You really don't need much protein to grow, nowhere near as much as the sponsored and paid for athletes, companies reps and magazines will tell you.


Spot on! I giggle everyeverytime I see people at work downing protein shakes.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Lol, jay cutler used to smash haribo and coke after his workout. Is that s**t food? Did he look s**t?


haha, token pro comparison. you mad bruh? sugar has its place...& also a wrong place. it will certainly be worth you're while to figure out which is which


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

toxyuk said:


> they generally say 1g /kg but bb's can take 1g/lb ? so ive read ?


youll read alot of things mate, you'd do well to ignore most.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

toxyuk said:


> they generally say 1g /kg but bb's can take 1g/lb ? so ive read ?


People who write these articles may not train themselves. They promote the magazines and products. It's all marketing.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> i wasn't aware people still believed in this.
> 
> No op. It isn't very important at all. I have a few slices of toast most often. Or some noodles with fried vegetables. Id me more concerned with adequate carbohydrates. A big old load of fruit is a great breakfast.
> 
> I'm not concerned about protein content or timing at any time though. I get maybe 80g perday, sometimes more, sometimes less, and im growing just fine.


prime example here of how poor knowledge about diet, reflects ones appearance. in no way shape or form have you ever been in any sort decent shape.. ever. so why on earth would you come out with a sweeping statement like "i wasn't aware people still believed in this." when you have absolutely zero arse weight behind it lol?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jandir said:


> is hitting protein requirement is the only thing you keep tabs on?


No, I have macro targets. If I could do this in 3 meals, or 6, not eating until 1, it won't make much difference.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> youll read alot of things mate, you'd do well to ignore most.





IGotTekkers said:


> youll read alot of things mate, you'd do well to ignore most.


yeah i know nhs advise is for a average guy :The Department of Health advises adults to avoid consuming more than twice the recommended daily intake of protein (55.5g for men and 45g for women)

but depends if your on juice to


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> yeah i know nhs advise is :The Department of Health advises adults to avoid consuming more than twice the recommended daily intake of protein (55.5g for men and 45g for women)


You and tekkers crack on with you 50g protein a day lol

When you involve someone weight training and add AAS, everything changes.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> No, I have macro targets. If I could do this in 3 meals, or 6, not eating until 1, it won't make much difference.


I agree


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You and tekkers crack on with you 50g protein a day lol
> 
> When you involve someone weight training and add AAS, everything changes.


i super saturate with shakes lols probably to much  i havent got a protein defiecency probably the opposite judging from my frothy piss...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jandir said:


> prime example here of how poor knowledge about diet, reflects ones appearance. in no way shape or form have you ever been in any sort decent shape.. ever. so why on earth would you come out with a sweeping statement like "i wasn't aware people still believed in this." when you have absolutely zero arse weight behind it lol?


hahahaha hahaha.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

We need to ask @RonniePickering, what he advises on protein intake?

Oi, big Ron, please help!


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

if your on juice then forget about protein 101 ........


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DatGuy said:


> If I recall correctly you weren't even close to being lean and was severely bloated. If I was the op I'd swerve any diet advice from you


oh so to be able to highlight the bullshit dietary "facts" pushed to you through clever marketing, one must be lean?

Ok, look on YouTube there's plenty of vegan bodybuilders in great shape with good size that follow a 80c/10f/10p diet.

Not that I would go that low with protein but iv certainly come to not worry about it.

I made bigger and faster size and strength gains as a veggie on low protein than as a meat eater eating 200+g

And if bloat and bf is a deciding factor of whether you need alot if protein or not. Then I guess all huge powerlifters strongmen and overly bulking bbers are proof that high protein is of no benefit.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jandir said:


> prime example here of how poor knowledge about diet, reflects ones appearance. in no way shape or form have you ever been in any sort decent shape.. ever. so why on earth would you come out with a sweeping statement like "i wasn't aware people still believed in this." when you have absolutely zero arse weight behind it lol?


Tekkers answer this please


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Tekkers answer this please


i did mate


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> oh so to be able to highlight the bullshit dietary "facts" pushed to you through clever marketing, one must be lean?
> 
> Ok, look on YouTube there's plenty of vegan bodybuilders in great shape with good size that follow a 80c/10f/10p diet.
> 
> ...


im sorry to disagree m8 but ive never seen a big vegan yet compared to a bodybuilder who use meat and dairy sources ??? theres different qualities of protien as well.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> oh so to be able to highlight the bullshit dietary "facts" pushed to you through clever marketing, one must be lean?
> 
> Ok, look on YouTube there's plenty of vegan bodybuilders in great shape with good size that follow a 80c/10f/10p diet.
> 
> ...


the pinnacle of the vegan BBing community is probably Barney du Plessis & he relies HEAVILY on vegan protein sups. I've had this debate with him a few times, we both agree that the protein requirements CANNOT be met through natural vegan foods alone...


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

gents, for the sake of progress, awesome muscles & fanny dipping off you everywhere you go.. stop listening to bell ends on here who think they know what they're talking about with absolutely fvck all to show for it. it's painful to read some of the s**t on here being spouted & the usual pack following suit


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Avoiding protein shortly after breaking a fast, means you are missing an opportunity for muscle protein synthesis, which is suboptimal. However, how much of a difference does this make in the grand scheme of things? I'm not sure.

It's been shown that people who do IF have gained muscle, and they're missing out on multiple opportunities of maximising MPS..

A good practice is to ensure total protein intake for the day is met, and it's from good sources with decent leucine content. Protein timing is less relevant, but still has a place, when considering optimisation.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jandir said:


> gents, for the sake of progress, awesome muscles & fanny dipping off you everywhere you go.. stop listening to bell ends on here who think they know what they're talking about with absolutely fvck all to show for it. it's painful to read some of the s**t on here being spouted & the usual pack following suit


How does one distinguish between the bell ends?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jandir said:


> the pinnacle of the vegan BBing community is probably Barney du Plessis & he relies HEAVILY on vegan protein sups. I've had this debate with him a few times, we both agree that the protein requirements CANNOT be met through natural vegan foods alone...


well I'm glad that you TWO agree on that, I choose to rely more on the evidence of the other millions of vegans and myself


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> How does one distinguish between the bell ends?


anyone with 'iifym' or 'crossfit' in a sentence is an automatic.

vegans & vegies often automatics too...but can appeal...which is usually rejected

the rest ill point at with my finger


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> and myself


show me you're results


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jandir said:


> anyone with 'iifym' or 'crossfit' in a sentence is an automatic.
> 
> vegans & vegies often automatics too...but can appeal...which is usually rejected
> 
> the rest ill point at with my finger


I don't need them pointing out lol

I actually follow iifym, but I understand the principles of it, unlike most.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jandir said:


> show me you're results


TBF you've just joined, no avi and not in a position to be calling anyone out.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Instead of cereal why not swap it for a 500gr tub of natural yoghurt (50-55p from Tesco/Sainsbury's) , handful of almonds and vanilla flav drops? same as time taken eating/prep cereal but much higher protein  that is my breakfast at work every morning, though I do also have 4 eggs scrambled before I leave the house so breakfast part 2


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> TBF you've just joined, no avi and not in a position to be calling anyone out.


Just joined, no avi and unable to distinguish between "your" and "you're"...


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> TBF you've just joined, no avi and not in a position to be calling anyone out.


i'm simply asking if he carries the arse weight to put behind his preaching's..


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Just joined, no avi and unable to distinguish between "your" and "you're"...


FLOL, I bet you're the life of the party at the weekends bud


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I wouldn't waste my time drinking whey in the morning tbh,il piss most of it out within an hour ...

loads of eggs some chicken a slice of avocado much better results.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Jandir said:


> FLOL, I bet you're the life of the party at the weekends bud


And I bet you're the guy that everyone hates to see turn up at the party bud :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jandir said:


> gents, for the sake of progress, awesome muscles & fanny dipping off you everywhere you go.. stop listening to bell ends on here who think they know what they're talking about with absolutely fvck all to show for it. it's painful to read some of the s**t on here being spouted & the usual pack following suit


So what's the truth then?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So what's the truth then?


you can't handle the truth



mal said:


> I wouldn't waste my time drinking whey in the morning tbh,*il piss most of it out within an hour *...
> 
> loads of eggs some chicken a slice of avocado much better results.


What lol?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> you can't handle the truthWhat lol?


I think I'm ready for it now


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

mal said:


> I wouldn't waste my time drinking whey in the morning tbh,il piss most of it out within an hour ...
> 
> loads of eggs some chicken a slice of avocado much better results.


 :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's always the no avis that are the gobbiest lol


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> So what's the truth then?


if you're enjoying it.. you're doing it wrong.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jandir said:


> if you're enjoying it.. you're doing it wrong.


Cheers Dave


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> What lol?


im unique.....love real food.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> It's always the no avis that are the gobbiest lol


mate..wtf is going on with you're avi lol? & why are you a rep for a supplement company?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Jandir said:


> if you're enjoying it.. you're doing it wrong.


Lotta truth in this actually.

My Mrs is always telling me I'm doing it wrong even though I'm enjoying it...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jandir said:


> mate..wtf is going on with you're avi lol? & why are you a rep for a supplement company?


Not a lot going on with my avi

Cos I'm a fvxking boss


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Avi or no avi it means nothing tbf


Was merely an observation


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jandir said:


> show me you're results


why, what difference does that make other than you having new wank material?

If I was never born, protein needs of human beings would still be the same. I am not a factor for overall biology.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Frost_uk said:


> Instead of cereal why not swap it for a 500gr tub of natural yoghurt (50-55p from Tesco/Sainsbury's) , handful of almonds and vanilla flav drops? same as time taken eating/prep cereal but much higher protein  that is my breakfast at work every morning, though I do also have 4 eggs scrambled before I leave the house so breakfast part 2


I tried having yoghurt and fruit for my breakfast sometime last year, my misses was always eating it in the morning so i thought i would try it but when i finished it i got that feeling like there was nothing in my stomach? Do you know what i mean? Didnt try it with added nuts mind you.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> why, what difference does that make other than you having new wank material?
> 
> If I was never born, protein needs of human beings would still be the same. I am not a factor for overall biology.


are we off the bodybuilding subject here?

lets assume every question I ever ask on here, is in relation to bodybuilding... it is a BB forum after all


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jandir said:


> are we off the bodybuilding subject here?
> 
> lets assume every question I ever ask on here, is in relation to bodybuilding... it is a BB forum after all


ok so bodybuilders arnt human now? Lets just assume that every bodybuilder is a human, just for arguments sake.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> ok so bodybuilders arnt human now? Lets just assume that every bodybuilder is a human, just for arguments sake.


lol wut? you're basing you protein requirements on what humans NEED...not what's required to build muscle tissue.. so i'm failing to see the point you're trying to make?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think our new friend is Banzi in disguise


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jandir said:


> lol wut? you're basing you protein requirements on what humans NEED...not what's required to build muscle tissue.. so i'm failing to see the point you're trying to make?


my point is mate that you don't have the bloody slightest clue about how much protein is needed to build muscle or else you wouldn't be arguing. When lifters have reduced their protein while increasing carbs and suffered no difference in strength size or performance gains, that spells it out loud and clear.

And the studies done between low protein and high protein groups showed no difference in lbm but the high protein groups showed waste protein.

But you just lap up all the protein marketing


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> my point is mate that you don't have the bloody slightest clue about how much protein is needed to build muscle or else you wouldn't be arguing. When lifters have reduced their protein while increasing carbs and suffered no difference in strength size or performance gains, that spells it out loud and clear.
> 
> And the studies done between low protein and high protein groups showed no difference in lbm but the high protein groups showed waste protein.
> 
> But you just lap up all the protein marketing


what a lot of shite. your 13stone ffs with an lbm of about 10stone.. you've absolutely zero footing on the subject


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jandir said:


> what a lot of shite. your 13stone ffs with an lbm of about 10stone.. you've absolutely zero footing on the subject


hahahahaha why you so mad bro?

Another moron that thinks body composition = intelligence.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Jandir said:


> what a lot of shite. your 13stone ffs with an lbm of about 10stone.. you've absolutely zero footing on the subject


what's your current stats mate?

Protein in timing is pretty much irrevelant, it's daily intake that counts.


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

18.4stone as of Sunday past (probably nearer 18 now), bf..? I have abs

im 6ft2


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> no I'm just hitting 13 stone again, was previously 15 stone wide.
> 
> You really don't need much protein to grow, nowhere near as much as the sponsored and paid for athletes, companies reps and magazines will tell you.


just think how big you would have been if you got some eggs and beef down you lols


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jandir said:


> depends how serious you are about this. its not a great idea having a bowl of cocopops for breakfast & no real food until lunch time... certainly not optimal for anything. but im sure people do it & still reach their un-ambitious goals..


Clueless.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jandir said:


> 18.4stone as of Sunday past (probably nearer 18 now), bf..? I have abs
> 
> im 6ft2


Pics?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> No, I have macro targets. If I could do this in 3 meals, or 6, not eating until 1, it won't make much difference.


i love macros n cheese and rice as well.......


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

toxyuk said:


> they generally say 1g /kg but bb's can take 1g/lb ? so ive read ?


more like 3-4g per Ib! I aim for the 1g per Ib as a minimum


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> i love macros n cheese and rice as well.......


I was referring to macronutrients (carbs, protein and fats) LOL


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

so how much protein can your body digest sounds like a stupid question as i would have thought thats time related but yeah i am stupid sometimes?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> more like 3-4g per Ib! I aim for the 1g per Ib as a minimum


I think you mean per KG lol

it is 1-1.5g/lb or 3-4g/kg


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

If you're having cereal carry on but with the mild add protein powder that's what I do. So whey protein shake with Milk + museli/wheatabix that's what I have as an example


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

toxyuk said:


> just think how big you would have been if you got some eggs and beef down you lols


na just think how big I'd be if I didn't quit food and gym and spent most of this year on amphetamines :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Pics?


lol I'd be surprised if you get any that havnt been pulled from a random fb profile


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> I think you mean per KG lol
> 
> it is 1-1.5g/lb or 3-4g/kg


no I did mean Ib I aim for 1g per 1Ib b/w but I imagine the IFBB pros easily have 3-4g per Ib. Am I wrong???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> no I did mean Ib I aim for 1g per 1Ib b/w but I imagine the IFBB pros easily have 3-4g per Ib. Am I wrong???


I wouldn't say I have 3-4g per lb but I do have a lot


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I wouldn't say I have 3-4g per lb but I do have a lot


I'm thinking more like your top mr O competitors. Ronnie Coleman for example said in a seminar he consumes around 600g per day so that's about 2g per Ib at least. Maybe 3-4g is a bit much but I bet some do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I'm thinking more like your top mr O competitors. Ronnie Coleman for example said in a seminar he consumes around 600g per day so that's about 2g per Ib at least. Maybe 3-4g is a bit much but I bet some do


I am a top competitor


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I am a top competitor


lol come on felon your not at tht level mate. I bet your not 250Ib contest ready sub 5% BF lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> lol come on felon your not at tht level mate. I bet your not 250Ib contest ready sub 5% BF lol


Nors Flex Lewis

I'm big in the game mate. Got the biggest shoulders on ukm


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Nors Flex Lewis
> 
> I'm big in the game mate. Got the biggest shoulders on ukm


now your taking the piss


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> now your taking the piss


Wish I was mate. It's a burden.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Nors Flex Lewis
> 
> I'm big in the game mate. Got the biggest shoulders on ukm


imagine flex Lewis at 250Ib on stage he's about 5 and half foot lol. No disrespect he looks awesome he's a 202 Class isn't he


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I wouldn't waste my time drinking whey in the morning tbh,il piss most of it out within an hour ...


Absolute nonsense. I'm pretty confident there is more data to show whey protein absorption and utilisation than any other protein source. It's a high quality protein not a low one. Where meat, fish, eggs etc score more highly though is the greater range of micronutrients, as well as generally being more enjoyable to eat  .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> Absolute nonsense. I'm pretty confident there is more data to show whey protein absorption and utilisation than any other protein source. *It's a high quality protein not a low one*. Where meat, fish, eggs etc score more highly though is the greater range of micronutrients, as well as generally being more enjoyable to eat  .


no its not trust me,most of it is shite..ends up down the bog.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

mal said:


> no its not trust me,most of it is shite..ends up down the bog.


Ive been having a lot of whey recently out of convenience and it hasnt affected how I perform in the gym at all. recovery etc feels the same


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

zyphy said:


> Ive been having a lot of whey recently out of convenience and it hasnt affected how I perform in the gym at all. recovery etc feels the same


try it over a couple of years mate food will win hands down,just stuff your yourself with chicken n fish eggs,no contest...

have some whey around your workout ,aminos...I wouldn't bother any other time...a bit of a cop out on the diet tbh.


----------



## Forced (Oct 3, 2015)

Wouldn't last without my oatmeal'n'whey in the morning.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I have 200g cooked chicken and 2 Eggs with rice

for all those who say protein isn't important in the morning yeaaaaaaahhh tell me one bber who has one the Nationals and turned pro who doesn't start their day with protein and not to contradict your argument @IGotTekkers I'm having around 160g cArbs a day and growing just fine, (around 102kg condition is in my log) and I'm very Acitive during the day (grafting)

and for those who say if daily requirements are met it doesn't matter about timing try train at 6am and eat nothing till 10pm then consume kg of chicken and see how you recover,

it may be bro science but it's tried and tested unfortunatly


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

bail said:


> I have 200g cooked chicken and 2 Eggs with rice
> 
> for all those who say protein isn't important in the morning yeaaaaaaahhh tell me one bber who has one the Nationals and turned pro who doesn't start their day with protein and not to contradict your argument @IGotTekkers I'm having around 160g cArbs a day and growing just fine, (around 102kg condition is in my log) and I'm very Acitive during the day (grafting)
> 
> ...


The issue with that example is that it's so extreme and stupid bro, lol.

But if you trained at 6, and ate at 11 am. This would be considered acceptable. The 6am to 10pm example is just dumb, lol. <3


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> no I did mean Ib I aim for 1g per 1Ib b/w but I imagine the IFBB pros easily have 3-4g per Ib. Am I wrong???


Yes mate, way off. Like I said 1-1.5g/lb. There will be some working wih 2g/lb no doubt, but do they need that much, no, not imo and many top coaches opinions. That will be 'guru'ism at work more than anything else.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

mal said:


> try it over a couple of years mate food will win hands down,just stuff your yourself with chicken n fish eggs,no contest...
> 
> have some whey around your workout ,aminos...I wouldn't bother any other time...*a bit of a cop out on the diet tbh*.


Don't understand how having whey is a cop out? Why not make things easier for yourself.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bail said:


> I have 200g cooked chicken and 2 Eggs with rice
> 
> for all those who say protein isn't important in the morning yeaaaaaaahhh tell me one bber who has one the Nationals and turned pro who doesn't start their day with protein and not to contradict your argument @IGotTekkers I'm having around 160g cArbs a day and growing just fine, (around 102kg condition is in my log) and I'm very Acitive during the day (grafting)
> 
> ...


Bit of an extreme example. However, Intermittent fasting, it works.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So its need it or not ???

Im old school been training 20 years and always thought most important time to consume protein its first thing in the morning and after training?

Experience liffters its this true or not???

And why the ones that said its not important the time when you consume it looks like s**t ???

You know who you are lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> why do guys like cutler eat 15-20 egg whites for breakfast there whole career, when they could have just
> 
> downed a scoop of powder and run out the door,come on man nothing is easy in bodybuilding if your aim is
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The people saying it categorically doesn't make any difference whatsoever if someone doesn't eat any protein until lunchtime are overstating the certainty on this issue I feel. They may be right, but there are reasons to believe that it may not be optimal. Yes people can gain muscle doing IF, but what this shows is that it's not essential. It isn't proof that they wouldn't have done slightly better by not following IF. It is though evidence that if there is an effect from protein timing then it's a fairly small one. So if someone feels they can't or really doesn't want to have protein until lunch then they can crack on, it's not a big deal. Personally though I would always have some protein at breakfast (whey in porridge for me) as it may offer a small benefit.

The topic of whether protein timing has any effect or if it's purely down to total protein consumed per day is one that experts in this field don't all agree on. As I said above, any effect will though likely be small, which makes it hard to test for and is probably one reason that good long term studies to test this have not been carried out (to the best of my knowledge at least). The sort of study we'd want are ones where groups follow specific diets and weight training protocols over many weeks and then compare muscle gain at the end of it. In the absence of this what we have are studies that look at the acute (i.e. short term) response to protein timing, and these do suggest differences resulting from how the same amount of total protein is distributed. The single best study to make this point is probably the following. It showed that under the admittedly unrealistic test conditions, consuming 80g of whey as four 20g portions 3 hours apart produced more total muscle protein synthesis than the same 80g consumed either in eight 10g portions or two 40g portions.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1113/jphysiol.2012.244897/pdf


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Bit of an extreme example. However, Intermittent fasting, it works.


yes IF works

but effectively as a structured 6 meal plan, name someone who's stepped on a national stage and won with IF dieting,


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> The issue with that example is that it's so extreme and stupid bro, lol.
> 
> But if you trained at 6, and ate at 11 am. This would be considered acceptable. The 6am to 10pm example is just dumb, lol. <3


but I thought meal timing didn't matter so why isit stupid?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

bail said:


> but I thought meal timing didn't matter so why isit stupid?


There is a differece between "meal timing" and not eating for an entire day after training, lol.

Such as you don't NEED to eat before or after training, and you don't NEED to eat every few hours.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> There is a differece between "meal timing" and not eating for an entire day after training, lol.
> 
> Such as you don't NEED to eat before or after training, and you don't NEED to eat every few hours.


it's optimal though isn't it, you don't need to train etc etc, and isn't the op looking for the optimal answer not just kinda half arsed yeah thatll work okay like that mate yeah you could have protein then but why bother will only make your results slightly better?

dude writing my diet wants me eating sauerkraut will it make a big difference no it won't, will it make 0.6 percent difference over a year maybe, but I want that 0.6 percent see where I'm comming from?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bail said:


> yes IF works
> 
> but effectively as a structured 6 meal plan, name someone who's stepped on a national stage and won with IF dieting,


I couldn't tell you many people's diet, but yes guaranteed most will be using 6-8 meals a day standard split.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bail said:


> it's optimal though isn't it, you don't need to train etc etc, and isn't the op looking for the optimal answer not just kinda half arsed yeah thatll work okay like that mate yeah you could have protein then but why bother will only make your results slightly better?
> 
> dude writing my diet wants me eating sauerkraut will it make a big difference no it won't, will it make 0.6 percent difference over a year maybe, but I want that 0.6 percent see where I'm comming from?


Most people aren't interested in optimal, most people don't compete. He was worried about not having sufficient protein in the morning, in this instance no big deal.

I've read carrying on the fast after you've woken up for another few hours is optimal, but of course you will hear plenty to the contrary. How you gotta get them proteins in every few hours else you will lose muscle, which simply isn't true.

The fitness industry is the worst for breeding bad science and misinformation, it is just passed from generation to generation, doesn't make it optimal.

That said and done, I'm gonna be having my 6 meals today, don't know about you lol.


----------

